# Amber trics on my Mastodon



## The Poet (May 18, 2015)

Fellow enthusiasts,


     I have never seen a real, live amber tric... till this morning!

     My Mastodon is almost ready for harvest. The shiny, clear trics are about gone. 
Most, 85-90% are white but I can see along the edge of small leaves amber trics, and they are real amber, just like the pictures I've seen! 
   The calyxes are not swollen yet but the trics are beginning to turn amber and the leaves are turning brown and falling off, 
the plants are getting autumn-ly.

     My Satori and Krystalica did not produce amber trics but the Mastodon at 98% Indica does! 

     The harvest time according to the breeder is 45-55 days. 
Today is day #53 by one account and on another note I see where I wrote to harvest June 1st. They do need a few more days. 

     I've read people like differing amounts of amber ranging from 10%-20% to 30% and up to 50%! 
As usual I'll pick them at varying times but when the hairs have receded back into the calyxes and the calyxes are swollen the plant is ready. 
Two will be ready in 2-3 days but the rest a few days more.

     I am very excited to try this new strain and will report the results soon.


                                   Thank you...


                                             The Poet...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2015)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## The Poet (May 18, 2015)

Hopper,


     I still don't have a camera.
I'd like a digital camera but am disabled and poor. 
I'll get one some day. 

   But my post is about amber trics and you know what amber trics look like. 
And you must be familiar enough with a maturing plant to know 'better than I do' what state the described plants are in and what they look like.
I could use a camera but I used words instead. 

   The question is about doneness. 
I've never had an Indica before and will pull these when the hairs recede and the calyxes swell, 
and the trics are cloudy. 
But that is for a Sativa leaning plant that does not get amber trics!
Should I do anything else? 
Like wait longer than 'done' waiting for the trics to 'amber up' more???

     Harvesting an Indica that 'does' get amber trics is new for me. 
How much amber do you like on your Indicas? 
   Saying everything else is done, Indicas are said to be better with a percentage of amber trics. 
Is this even important? 

     If I don't hear any better information I'll pull these when the hairs recede and the calyxes swell to the max. 
and the trics are all cloudy. 
They are already maybe 8% amber and have a few days to go yet. 
Things will work out but I was wondering about the amber trics???

     So far it looks like this crop will be about 10-15% amber anyway.
Am I just worrying unnescessarily?


                                Thank you...


                                       The Poet...


----------



## lyfespan (May 18, 2015)

Ummmm mastodon


----------



## The Poet (May 20, 2015)

Fellow farmers,


    Mastodons harvest time is 45-55 days, and today's #55!
I harvested one but the others still have some clear tric's and maybe 3% amber, 
there is no smell and the calyxes are not swollen so they are not yet done.
     I am getting worried with this new strain. 
"When in doubt... postpone harvest." 
is the best advice I had heard. 
I was growing bag-seed a year ago and now am learning about each of my 4 strains. 
Satori and Krystalica I have gotten down but Mastodon... 
     I am in a totally new area. 
Makes me wish for a crop of Satori/Krystalica as being familiar it is simple and easy.

     I don't know what I am doing but if nothing else:
 I won't harvest the Mastodon too soon! 
I'll learn the Mastodon I am confident
 but this sxxx is really weird!


                                       Poet...&#9834;


----------



## lyfespan (May 23, 2015)

The Poet said:


> Fellow farmers,
> 
> 
> Mastodons harvest time is 45-55 days, and today's #55!
> ...


When all else fails check ph run off, dump all nutes down to just sugars and humic acids, ride out the last weeks


----------



## The Poet (May 23, 2015)

Gentlemen,


     My electricity went out and it gave me an opportunity to smoke a joint of the Mastodon.
I can't finish a whole one and I'll smoke another and report back soon.


                                     Poet...&#9834;


----------



## The Poet (May 24, 2015)

Smoke report...


     Mastodon is real good but like many of the new strains is without smell.
Back in 1967-8 in Austin Texas, the whole town smelled like the $50. pounds of Mexican brick dirt weed. The weed was mediocre but at least it smelled like weed. Like the thc bomb and Krystalica too! Mastodon is impossible to finish a joint of alone, is real good but doesn't have the smell I am looking for. 
   Satori does! Satori has a fragrant, good smell while burning. I love it and have a bunch of clones started. 
Satori is my desert island one.

     Does Indica have less smell than Sativa? 
 What about Headband, Trainwreck, Jack Herer... 
What about Mexican weed! Columbian, Acapulco gold, 
maybe it is time to look for some seeds from these old tried and true strains! 
Strains I used to smoke when I was young. 
I think I am onto something big here!


                                  Thank you...

                                          The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2015)

Bro there are plenty new strains with Awesome taste and smell. Im sure you can find some old stuff somewhere, ,but why,,with all the killer DANK on the market. Good luck.
And i have not run into these new Strains that have no smell are taste that your speaking of,,,and i personally can do without the smell of Brick **** Weed.


----------



## The Poet (May 24, 2015)

Hopper,


     It was here on the 'passion' forum that 'Satori' was brought to my attention. Smells great and is about the best I have found in my limited experience with 'store bought' strains. 
   The other undisputed favorite strain is 'Larry OG Kush', it is said to be 'really good' by the same people who recommended the Satori. 

     But name a few of your favorite good smelling strains.

     I've only tried 5 named strains and but for the Satori none were strongly scented. THC Bomb isn't, neither is Krystalica or Mastodon. 

   Short of traveling to Colorado to try 100 strains, I found my Satori on line at the Passion forum, I am still looking for recommendations on everyone's favorite weed, specifically their favorite smelling 'while burning' weed. 


     I know! Where did I get my Satori but from Mandala seeds!
I'll just buy more of their seeds especially with lots of Sativa in it. That's it, another order from Mandala! If Satori is so good think how good the other Mandala strains should be. 
The answer was so easy!


                                    Thank you...


                                            the Poet...&#9834;


----------



## The Poet (May 26, 2015)

Smoke report:  Mastodon


     Thc bomb is 70% indica and krystalica is 25% indica but I have never had a 99% indica till I smoked the Mastodon. 
Now that it is getting dry I am impressed more and more. 
Each hit like taking a shot of tequila and 6-8 big swallows of beer.
   The chlorophyll has about dried up and the 'Don' is impressive. 
I can't even smoke more than 'a few hits-1/3rd of a joint' then lay it down for 2 hours.
The dryer it gets the better it smells!
   I would highly recommend Mastodon as it really works. 
Next smoke report: ogs/og.


                                  Thank you...


                                          The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2015)

Indicas tend to contain more CBDs for pain relief.
Indicas tend to grow faster and easier than the sativas.
Many gardeners chose these plants for this reason.
Be careful smoking a 99% Indica. They do tend to cause couch-lock. 

I have grown Black Domina in the past. A strong Indica. It grew fast and easy. When finished it would look like the leaves were sugar coated. Very nice plant to make concentrates, but tasted strong!

The Larry OG tastes very good. I have never grown it though.

Have fun and keep us updated! :icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2015)

Poet
I love the Smell of all the strains,,and i have smoked so many strains i couldnt begain to name them all.
Some of my Favs were.
PInapple Express 
Granddaddy Purple
Blue Dream
Platinum OG
GirlScout Cookies 
And so on,and so on,and so on.

Oh,,and im am jealous that you have smoked Satori,,,damnt,,,i have yet to smoke any.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 1, 2015)

Smoke report update:


     I should never give a smoke report on weed that has only been harvested 8 days. 
I was anxious however, but for an update:

    'Mastodon' is 98% Indica, 3.5' - 4' tall, 45-56 days for flowering. 
I thought this strain being shorter than the Satori and Krystalica would be better just 'because' it is so short. 
{Less vegging time and closer to the light} well... it is. 
The yield is less as the plants are small but 'the Don' is good for an extra crop or even two a year so it evens out.

   Mastodon being an Indica which is totally unfamiliar to me is a really good strain. 
Good in strength, good in size, small but it is ready in less time. And being small it is closer to the light and and easy to manage. This is some really good stuff, beautiful...
Mastodon will always have a place in my dope box.


                                 Thanks Deb...


                                          The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice report. Madness me want to try like all of that haha. I love bud.


----------

